
PDFs for papers to ongoing Computational Linguistics NAACL 2016 conference - mark_l_watson
http://m-mitchell.com/NAACL-2016/NAACL-HLT2016/
======
mark_l_watson
And the program listing is: [http://naacl.org/naacl-
hlt-2016/program.html](http://naacl.org/naacl-hlt-2016/program.html)

I am two days into the conference. Many papers on deep learning neural
networks for NLP. Good stuff!

